# short but interesting



## sloweye (Dec 12, 2008)

found this on my travels, not much to tell but quite innteresting.
BBC NEWS | England | Kent | Fifth Century settlement located


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 18, 2008)

Certainly is interesting SE!  I've never come across a mention of a Germanic Settlement there nor the fact that their 'halls' were boat-shaped.

It would be really fantastic if they did uncover some artifacts, as well as how the inhabitants lived way back then.


----------

